# Extra USB Port Options



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

newcruze2016 said:


> Any one else run into this issue? Any one have any solutions?
> 
> Thanks,


I know of one compact car that has two USB ports and supports ACP. 



Just yankiing your chain. I know it's not a solution for the Cruze.


----------



## 28c_Beta (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi newcruze2016!
I'm not sure I've ever heard of a car with an SD slot, unless we're talking about modular stereo systems. With such a modern car, I'm not too optimistic about modifying the interior; adding additional ports would require an almost complete overhaul, I'd assume. Actually, I'm looking into installing a subwoofer in my Cruze, so I'll try to update when I get a look at my electronics.
Anyways, are you sure you can't store music on your iPhone? I know that the gigabytes do add up, I'm just wondering if your music has already been compressed and all that. I haven't tried using Android Auto with another device plugged into the USB port; I mainly use the USB port for my Auto device. 
Also, what trim is your Cruze? I know that the LT and the Premier come with more electronics, and probably more ports. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

newcruze2016 said:


> Hey Cruze Community,
> 
> I purchased the new Gen2 Cruze in July. I love the car except for one thing. How is there only 1 USB port and no SD Card slots in a new car?
> 
> ...


What trim did you get? Some have a 2nd USB in the back seat for charging only. Only time I seen a SD was 1st gen with navigation.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

newcruze2016 said:


> Hey Cruze Community,
> 
> I purchased the new Gen2 Cruze in July. I love the car except for one thing. How is there only 1 USB port and no SD Card slots in a new car?
> 
> ...


I have an adapter that takes care of this issue for me. the difference is I use android auto not apple car play.
the following link is not exact but similar to the adapter I have. I got it so i can hook up multiple phones and switch back and forth with out changing cords, as an Uber driver I have a lot of passengers that want to play their own music or charge their phone. It works great for me but I am only running one thing at a time not two like you want to do. other than this I am not sure if it is possible

High Speed 4 Port USB 3 0 Multi Hub Splitter Expansion Cable Laptop PC Adapter | eBay


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

I used a small 4-port USB hub, I have my 32GB USB drive in one port and the charging/data cable for my phone in another port. The radio lets me switch back and forth between the USB drive/radio/Android auto with no problems. It's a small round hub that looks kind of like one of this charging sticks for your phone. Tucks right into the area under the USB port and you can't even see it. Works quite well.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes there are cars with SD slots in them. The focus I saw at the car show last nigh had one and think one other but don't remember. However I bought this from gen2 cruze and it works great. I plug in a 64gb usb on one end and my phone to the other and they both work great. I can't imagine the apple wouldn't work as well as my android does with this adapter.


https://www.amazon.com/Cute-USB-2-P...488035582&sr=8-3&keywords=2+port+mini+usb+hub


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I wish they would have put a usb also in the center console like gen 1. This would be perfect since the spot for your phone is right near the console and you wouldn't have to put a cable across the shifter and cup holders.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Forgive me if my ignorance shows...

Can't you use Bluetooth for one function and the USB for the other? At least for now as I know it will degrade the sound somewhat.

You can add USB ports at least for charging easily, but am not sure about being recognized by the car for data. You can also add an aftermarket head unit that has a slot and USB port .


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

My Corvette and wife's Mazda6 GT has a SD card slot, plenty of vehicles out there with one !


----------



## newcruze2016 (Sep 9, 2016)

newcruze2016 said:


> Hey Cruze Community,
> 
> I purchased the new Gen2 Cruze in July. I love the car except for one thing. How is there only 1 USB port and no SD Card slots in a new car?
> 
> ...


I was able to solve the single USB port problem by replacing the module. I ordered part 13509942 from my dealership and replaced the single port with the dual port. Works perfectly. I am now able to use Apple Car Play and play songs from a USB device at the same time. This worked on the Gen 2 Cruze with the 8" Chevy MyLink / Bose sound system. Below is the link where I got the idea from.

See USB port upgrade for 7" MyLink - Chevy Malibu Forum: Chevrolet Malibu Forums


----------



## terrymc1 (May 12, 2018)

I recently purchased this hub from Amazon and it works perfectly for my needs, allowing me to use both Android Auto and a flash drive for media at the same time.


----------



## TaiwanJohn (Jun 28, 2018)

Purchase a 13581213 from your local Chevrolet dealer, or online. This unit is from a 2017 Corvette, and has 2 USB ports, SD card slot, and the Aux input. It plugs right in to your harness and dash where the current single port fits, and BONUS, does not have the useless door that is in the way all the time. The Bose system found both USBs and SD without any other setup. Just push the media button until you find the source you like.

The USB charging rate is still poor, but you can leave your jump drive and phone connected at the same time.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

^ Thanks for sharing that. I just ordered one for my car.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Got the part today. Plugged in and works perfectly. The only thing I have not tested yet is an SD card.

I was able to pop the old unit out by removing the left side panel off the console *7mm socket* then very carefully squeezing my hand up the side to push the tabs on the old USB module.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Got mine today also and it was a quick install. Work perfectly with a USB stick and my phone plugged in at same time. Have not checked the SD card but will do that tomorrow.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

The SD card work fine also.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just wanted to share my feedback on this upgrade.

The charging rate is substantially less with this setup vs the single stock setup.

For reference I only have my phone plugged into it. Nothing else. It barely holds whatever percentage my phone has while driving.

Before in the exact same situation it would actually charge my phone. It's just more of a maintenance charge now.

I do keep the screen on at all times running an application.

Depending on your demands this will probably charge your phone but it will likely be much slower.

I have not tested this yet. Plugging in a second device to charge. I wonder if it'll actually prevent my phone from maintaining it's charge or if the current is already limited to the two ports and it won't shift the full potential when using just one port or if it is using the full potential and that will cut in half with a second device.

FYI.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

For what it's worth, I have a USB key with music playing and my cell on AA and the charging seems just fine considering that both USB outlet are powered by the same single wire that used to power the original one before. I just made a quick test and my phone battery went up by 12% in between 10 to 15 minutes while listening to music from the USB stick and having Google map running on the car infotainment screen .

That's good enough for me.


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

I think I might try this as well. Before I do purchase this, one question: Does this have to be for the 8 inch MyLink, or will it work on my 7 inch version?


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I have the 7 inch version.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> For what it's worth, I have a USB key with music playing and my cell on AA and the charging seems just fine considering that both USB outlet are powered by the same single wire that used to power the original one before. I just made a quick test and my phone battery went up by 12% in between 10 to 15 minutes while listening to music from the USB stick and having Google map running on the car infotainment screen .
> 
> That's good enough for me.



I'm certain the fact that the single vs dual being powered by a single wire plays no factor in charging rates. The single wire has enough capacity to far exceed the maximum amperage that any USB port could demand.

It's got to be the circuitry in the media ports themselves.

My phone running AA would take a decent charge on my daily drives to and from work. Now it only maintains it at best.

Works for me and I do have a power hungry phone.

Just a little disappointed on the charging downgrade.


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

For those who were wanting the dual USB option over the single using this GM # 13509942 I found an inexpensive source for $22 w/free shipping. Claims to be new pulled from 2016+ Camaro. I ordered one and will update when its in and working.
Chevy Camaro 2016+ center console USB & Aux port NEW


----------



## jdavis_15 (Sep 8, 2017)

Just throwing it out there - recently ordered part num 13581213 & received today. Swapping it out with the original was a breeze.

Android Auto, media on both USB thumb drives and SD cards, and 3.5mm jack all work fine. 

Apple Car Play did _not _work for me whatsoever, regardless of what I tried. Tested using both an iPhone X (iOS 12 Public Beta) and an iPhone 5c (iOS 10.3.3) - and to confirm, both worked completely fine with the original single port. 

Both devices will charge; notably the X is not recognized by the car at all whereas the 5c prompts the 'distracted driving' warning. After tapping Continue, it reports there are no supported devices attached. 

I also noticed a faint but audible squeal/whine from the part I just installed. Swapped the original back and confirmed it _does not _make this noise. 

I'm not sure if I got a defective unit or what, but would be ideal if both worked as expected. 

Ideas? throw em my way.

Edit - realized I forgot specs. 
2017 Hatchback w/ 8in Bose system.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

This is a great find, thank you for sharing.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am going to continue to look for options or go back to my stock one. My phone is a power hog with the display on at all times and a coupe apps running as I drive.

It barely maintains the charge and does not add to the total battery charge with all that stuff going. The old one would actually do all that plus charge the phone.

I hate to lose it but I need my phone to charge.

I will post it in the classifieds and will ask only what I paid for it.

It's 2 usb, aux + sd like a few posts before this one. From a 2017 Corvette.


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

I tried the receptacles from both a 2018 Equinox and a 2018 Malibu in my '18 Cruze. They were both dual USB with aux, different part numbers. Both work perfectly. My radio is the 8" MyLink with the Bose system. I don't have the part numbers, but the Malibu one cost me $145CAD from the dealer.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> I'm certain the fact that the single vs dual being powered by a single wire plays no factor in charging rates. The single wire has enough capacity to far exceed the maximum amperage that any USB port could demand.
> 
> It's got to be the circuitry in the media ports themselves.
> 
> ...


I'm curious. What kind of phone you have so I don't end up buying the same since I am considering changing phone in the very near future. Mine in an LG G4 and it work fine and charging fine with this dual USB setup but you know, I would like an upgrade but I wouldn't want to get a power hungry phone.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> I'm curious. What kind of phone you have so I don't end up buying the same since I am considering changing phone in the very near future. Mine in an LG G4 and it work fine and charging fine with this dual USB setup but you know, I would like an upgrade but I wouldn't want to get a power hungry phone.


Note 8.

I am going to sacrifice a USB cable and use a meter to see exactly which of the 3 I have will output the most current.

I'll document it and post it here when I do.

I have 3 different styles now. Stock single USB + aux in. Dual USB + aux in + SD card. Dual USB + aux in.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

FYI the HMI on my car has two USB inputs on it with only one being used.

I have to wonder what the 2nd one is for and what function it would serve if I were to get a cable and plug something into it.

GM uses what looks to be usb mini b male on both ends of the cable.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Agreed, the phone definitely charges significantly slower with the new box installed. My guess is there's only enough volts running to that port to cover the single USB, which then gets split. I actually like it as it's bad for a phone's battery to be constantly topped up to 100%. 

Having my music library on a SD card is worth it tho. Combined with a fast card it makes zipping through the library fast and easy without Android Auto's annoying "browsing locked for safety" issue


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

The results are in.

Original USB = ~0.86 amps. Part number unknown.

Double USB = ~0.78 amps. Part number 13509942

SD USB = ~0.42 amps. Part number 13581213


This confirmed my suspicions. My phone will barely maintain a charge with the screen on + apps running at 0.42 amps. At 0.78 amps it will actively charge under the same conditions.

It charges. It's not super fast but it takes a charge none the less.

**ORIGINAL**


View attachment 265433
View attachment 265435


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

**Double USB**


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

**Double USB + SD Card**


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

**Test cable**


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Great data--why not turn the screen off? It's usually the #1 battery drainer.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

froyofanatic said:


> Great data--why not turn the screen off? It's usually the #1 battery drainer.



The apps I run. Yav1 is the main one.

IF I could mirror the apps I use to the car screen I would do that.


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm new to the Cruze and have the 2 Port USB plug I want to install. Before I start yanking and break some plastic tab on my new car does anyone have a writeup I can reference on where all the screw holes, etc are and what has to come off from the lower dash. I was hoping to reach it by pulling the fuse panel cover, but it looks like I will need better access. Thanks!!


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

JPinSTL said:


> I'm new to the Cruze and have the 2 Port USB plug I want to install. Before I start yanking and break some plastic tab on my new car does anyone have a writeup I can reference on where all the screw holes, etc are and what has to come off from the lower dash. I was hoping to reach it by pulling the fuse panel cover, but it looks like I will need better access. Thanks!!


Same here. I wanted to be able to do this install with no issues or it having to take forever and a day to do it. I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Neverender said:


> Same here. I wanted to be able to do this install with no issues or it having to take forever and a day to do it. I don't even know where to begin.



If you have the new part, make note of where the tabs are on the sides; they need to be depressed to allow the part to be extracted from where it is installed. I was able to use a plastic dental flosser, and slide it along one side while gently pulling the part away from the dash. Once one side has been released, do the same to the other. You should then be able to pull the part out and remove the connections from the back. The part has a notch in it, and will only install correctly when the notch is properly aligned. You should be able to do all of this in under 10 minutes. Just take your time, using gentle but firm pressure, and it will turn out ok.


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

lbkNhubert said:


> If you have the new part, make note of where the tabs are on the sides; they need to be depressed to allow the part to be extracted from where it is installed (snip) The part has a notch in it, and will only install correctly when the notch is properly aligned.


Ok the original part has 2 notches to allow the tabs to be depressed. The one on the left is difficult to reach. I used a small allen wrench for the close quarters to depress the tab. Needs to be somethingpretty stiff, not sure a paper clip will do it. The new part does not have these notches so once its installed it will be harder to reverse. So make sure all the plugs are firmly attached before sliding back in the dash.

Phone shows its charging on both ports and reads data. I see the AUX in. Was not able to read the USB Drive, but I may need to reformat it.


----------



## Nightshade (Mar 26, 2019)

Interesting about the current delivered on each of the ports on the dual plug. This leads me to believe that in the dual and dual+SD modules, it's actually acting like USB hub. Bus powered hubs, while can sometimes draw up to an amp from the host seldom can deliver more than 500ma on each of it's ports. in this instance, it looks like it splits it between the two USB ports and also reserves a bit for the SD card.

If you have one, you could just plug it into a PC.. assuming it's got a standard mini USB input bet it shows up as a usb hub.. and one of the ports shows an SD card reader attached.. 

I will see if the dealership can source one of these for me.






View attachment 270635

Yeah.. I bumped an old thread.


----------



## Aeyal (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi, has anyone had success with that module and iPhone with the 7" my link? I installed the new module with 2 usb ports and 1 aux port, but when I connect my iPhone 6, there's a notification that "playback source is not available", and car play is not working. Tried with both ports. Charging is fine, so the plugging is good. I reinstalled the original single usb port, and carplay works fine.


----------



## Aeyal (Sep 6, 2019)

this is the module I installed








OEM Genuine GM Chevrolet USB Port Interface AUX Jack Apple Car Play 13519224 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OEM Genuine GM Chevrolet USB Port Interface AUX Jack Apple Car Play 13519224 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

On a similar note - does anyone know of a hack to keep the ports (or even just the 12V outlet) powered while the car is off? In my old Silverado the ports were always powered so I could leave my phone/gopro in the truck charging while it was off. I left my phone in my car the other day while I ran in to grab the kids from daycare and came back out and noticed it didn't charge at all the entire time I was in there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Answered in your other thread









Always-on power port hack?


Does anyone know of a way to keep the USB or even the 12V outlet powered while the car is off? My 02 Silverado kept the ports powered which was great for keeping things plugged in and charging when the vehicle is powered off. I've found out that my '17 Premier hatchback doesn't do this. I leave...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

